# 40G Breeder Vert Display - Custom Hood and Stand ***Pic Heavy



## Ice23aci (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi All - 

I am your typical newbie that has been lerking for about a year now. I have finally got the tank to a point that i feel like it is a good time to post.








Tank - custom door using Black Piano Hinge, Egg Crate False Bottom, Black Pond Foam and Silicone backround, 2 internal Cpu Fans and custom duct work (Thanks Grimm!), Cool mist humidifier is also used








Hood - Contains 1 Led Spot, 2 Jungle Led Screw in's and 1 CFL and a Blue 4 Diod nightlight(Thanks Todd Light your Reptiles) Custom wiring using outdoor spot light fixtures, Cirulation fan and output for cooling bulbs








Stand - Contains CPU Fan Controller, Cool Mist Humidifier, 2 Drains - 1 that is always open and leaves about 2" of water in tank and 1 that gives a complete drain








This project has been a blast creating. I'm in the process of selecting plants and some inhabiants.

ABG mix is on that way as well as plenty of leaf litter.

Now that it is posted I will continue to update as plants and frogs arrive.

Again a big tanks to everyone that has been a huge help!!!

All questions and comments are welcome.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

Grats on the 40 breeder. It looks really good. What method did you use to adhere the eco-earth to the background?


----------



## Ice23aci (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks! I used brown silicone


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow great viv, I like that branch on the side. Is it a planter?


----------



## Ice23aci (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks.... Yeah it is. You can see it better in this pic


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

really nice viv! cant wait tosee what it looks like grown in


----------



## hawks66 (Aug 7, 2012)

so im guessing you drilled 2 holes in the bottom? I'm super new to viv's so one drain leaves 2 inches of water and the other gives you the full drain option, i was under the impression that you never wanted standing water in the bottom.

also would you mind showing the fan setup inside the viv?


----------



## Ice23aci (Dec 29, 2011)

Actually I have a total of four holes. One is for the wires of both fans, One is for the cool mist humidifier, One is for a full drain and one that leaves 2" of water in the bottom. The 2" of water is under the egg crate and provides added humidity for the tank. It allows the tank to drain slowly and eliminates the need to siphion completely.









For the Fan duct work I used plastic corrugated material and cut to size and them black duct tape. It has a section on the top that flips open so I will be able to replace a fan if needed. I used egg crate across the bottom that is siliconed in to keep any adventurous frogs out. The fans sit inside and are held in with small tabs that were cut from the plastic. Grimm has some really good videos of this same concept.








































Hope this helps! Let me know if you have any more questions or need more pics.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

What is the brown tibe running horizontally across the top, looks liek either for air from one of the fans, or drip wall maybe?


----------



## gmt (Jun 17, 2011)

-What is the brown tube running horizontally across the top, looks liek either for air from one of the fans, or drip wall maybe? pdfCrazy




Based on the Pics above Id say the humidifier


----------



## Ice23aci (Dec 29, 2011)

yep it is the fog


----------



## Hak (Jul 10, 2005)

Very clean. Love it! I'm very impressed with the light hood interior.


----------



## hawks66 (Aug 7, 2012)

where did you get the corrugated plastic. i tried staples and they looked at me like i was crazy.


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Right, I have always wanted to ask this, but have never got round to it!

Those computers fans, how do you power then without a massive transformer? I actually have an old computer power supply that I might use for the task, but this seems horribly wasteful and over the top!

Thanks!


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Great looking build, love the hood, nice craftsmanship!!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

SLiK JiM said:


> Right, I have always wanted to ask this, but have never got round to it!
> 
> Those computers fans, how do you power then without a massive transformer? I actually have an old computer power supply that I might use for the task, but this seems horribly wasteful and over the top!
> 
> Thanks!


RadioShack or a similar store has 12v power supply with bare wire. Just get one rated with enough amperage for however many fans you are running. Fairly simple to do and doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Great DIY for this project!

I like the shape of that 40B vert, too.


----------



## RyanD (Jul 18, 2006)

hawks66 said:


> where did you get the corrugated plastic. i tried staples and they looked at me like i was crazy.


I've gotten corrugated plastic from a local sign and print shop. I actually used it for the vent on the vert tanks and to hide the false bottom for my tanks. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/134330-new-20-verts.html


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

That corrugated plastic can be found at Home Depot where the plexiglass is


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

wow you have alot going on there my friend. i like it


----------



## rioth (Apr 18, 2013)

Ice23aci said:


> Hood - Contains 1 Led Spot, 2 Jungle Led Screw in's and 1 CFL and a Blue 4 Diod nightlight(Thanks Todd Light your Reptiles) Custom wiring using outdoor spot light fixtures, Cirulation fan and output for cooling bulbs


Love the hood setup, real nice and compact. Currently building my own and would like to get some outdoor spotlight fixtures similar to yours, but I can´t find any online that´s as adjustable as yours seem. Where did you buy them?

Btw, would think some thumbs would make good use of that space


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Those are outdoor fixtures you can find in Home Depot or Lowes. They are t11 boxes and are made of plastic so nice and lightweight


----------

